# Wolber wheels?



## aluminum (May 6, 2011)

does anyone know if Wolber is still around making wheels?


----------



## JCavilia (Sep 12, 2005)

Pretty certain not. Wolber was originally a tire maker from way back, and bought rim maker Super Champion in the late 70's. Sometime in the 90's the company was bought by Michelin, and I think rim production ended then, and tire production under the Wolber name ended sometime later.


----------



## Kerry Irons (Feb 25, 2002)

*Mavic?*



JCavilia said:


> Pretty certain not. Wolber was originally a tire maker from way back, and bought rim maker Super Champion in the late 70's. Sometime in the 90's the company was bought by Michelin, and I think rim production ended then, and tire production under the Wolber name ended sometime later.


I thought that MAVIC bought Wolber (or Wolber became MAVIC). Maybe my history is wrong?


----------



## JCavilia (Sep 12, 2005)

Kerry Irons said:


> I thought that MAVIC bought Wolber (or Wolber became MAVIC). Maybe my history is wrong?


I THINK you're right, and I was incomplete. I believe when Michelin bought the tire division, Mavic bought the rim division. I don't know whether Mavic continued any of the Wolber/Super Champion models for a while.


----------



## justslow (Aug 1, 2011)

Sorry for the slight hijacking, anybody remember the Wolber TDF tubular? Never had another set of tires ride quite as nice.


----------



## gpcyclist25 (Mar 22, 2011)

I just picked up a couple of 36H NOS Wolber tubular rims on the bay. Not really sure what to do with them, other than use them to stretch tubulars. From what I can gather, finding reasonably lightweight 36H hubs might be slightly challenging.


----------

